# Our sweet baby KC is gone



## soccergrl76

Today, we said good bye to our sweet baby KC. His degenerative disc disease was too much for him to battle anymore. The vet confirmed that he was still in alot of pain and his body was rejecting the medicines. We just couldn't let him be in pain anymore.

KC, you stole my heart the moment I saw you in that pet store. You were the one that climbed up my pant leg as a tiny kitten. I was looking for a friend for Patches and you chose me. 

Daddy & I couldn't decide on a name for you so we named you KC which is short for kitty cat. You were such a cuddle bug and so sweet. We knew that you loved all of us and we loved you. 

Dominic & you were buddies. He told me that it just won't be the same around here without his little buddy. He said that you knew when he wasn't feeling well and was always there to snuggle with him. He said that he will miss how you would stomp on his chest to wake him up. 

You & Daddy had a special morning routine. You didn't sleep with us anymore but you would always jump in the bed when Daddy was getting ready for work & give him high fives with your paw. 

You would always curl up on my lap when I was watching tv or reading a book. You were my little lap warmer.

We will miss your funny ways and you greeting us at the door when we would come home. 

Thank you for trusting me today as I held you in my arms. You were truly a fighter and I am thankful that God gave you to us and that we had as long as we did with you even though it will never seem long enough.

We love you baby KC and will cherish all the memories that we had with you. You are now running free with your brother Patches where you won't have to hurt anymore.

RIP 4/9/99 to 3/13/13.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

I'm very sorry for your loss. Like you said in your wonderful eulogy, he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## mumof7kitties

I'm so very sorry. He knew you loved him and that's what matters most. He's no longer in pain and is awaiting your arrival at the rainbow bridge. You did a very selfless act for him and put his needs before your own. You're a true kitty momma and may your heart heal with time.


----------



## CatMonkeys

I'm so sorry to hear about KC. I'm sure he knows how very much you love him.


----------



## orrymain

Sorry to hear about KC. Your words were a wonderful tribute to him.


----------



## soccergrl76

Thank you so much. My mom was there with me so that I wasn't alone. The vet assured me that I did the right thing. It was so hard as his eyes were still so bright and he was still eating and drinking. But his lower back was so hunched that I knew he was hurting bad. And when he screamed out in pain from the vet examining his back, I couldn't let him suffer any longer. 

We have been through alot and did everything we knew to help him. As much as my heart is aching, I know deep down that my husband & I made the right choice. We will definitely see him later at the end of the rainbow. 

We did get a keepsake of his paw prints imprinted. I wish I had one of Patches'. Family is Forever and we will never forget him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties

You did exactly what he needed and he trusted you to make that decision for him. You're a very courageous and strong person for making that big of a decision. He loves you that much more for it. <3


----------



## soccergrl76

mumof7kitties said:


> You did exactly what he needed and he trusted you to make that decision for him. You're a very courageous and strong person for making that big of a decision. He loves you that much more for it. <3


Thank you for your kind words. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was following you babies progress and was hoping for the best. I think you did "the best" for him. It's always heartbreaking to read these stories and always brinngs me back to my loss. I feel for you.............."hugs"


----------



## soccergrl76

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I was following you babies progress and was hoping for the best. I think you did "the best" for him. It's always heartbreaking to read these stories and always brinngs me back to my loss. I feel for you.............."hugs"


Thank you so much. I was hoping that he would have shown improvement from the meds but I think that he was in a later stage of his disc degeneration. When I look back on things, I think he started having problems at the end of last year. They were subtle changes. I am very intune with my pets. They are my babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Savannah

So sorry for your loss...my heart goes out to you.


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry but I feel positive you did the right thing.


----------



## Zilla

So sorry to hear about KC  he's in kitty heaven now... Try to think he's happy and running around with no pain now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

sniff.... so sad. I am SO very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## soccergrl76

Thank you everyone. I had a break down, this morning, after I dropped the kids off at school. I am doing better this evening. I miss him but I'm glad that he isn't in pain anymore. I could see it in his eyes Tuesday night when he looked at me. 

The poems on this site has been helping me too. They are beautiful!


----------



## mumof7kitties

You'll have many breakdowns during your grieving process. Be sure to lean on your husband and mother for support and be there for your family as well. He was a beloved pet. I'd worry if you didn't break down from time to time. {{{{Big hugs}}}}


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76

mumof7kitties said:


> You'll have many breakdowns during your grieving process. Be sure to lean on your husband and mother for support and be there for your family as well. He was a beloved pet. I'd worry if you didn't break down from time to time. {{{{Big hugs}}}}
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you mum of 7. He was a member of our family. My son was crying again last night. I feel so bad for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties

Awww.  I imagine it is your kids' first introduction to death too?

Maybe set up a little memorial in the garden where you can talk to him. I create garden path stones and put the name and dates and special things on it then plant indigenous wildflowers around it. It helps me grieve. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76

mumof7kitties said:


> Awww.  I imagine it is your kids' first introduction to death too?
> 
> Maybe set up a little memorial in the garden where you can talk to him. I create garden path stones and put the name and dates and special things on it then plant indigenous wildflowers around it. It helps me grieve.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, he was 8 when we said good bye to Patches. But I think he bonded better with KC. My son is 10 1/2 now. My daughter doesn't understand since she is only 6.

I like your idea of garden stones. I will have to check that out. 

I told him that hugging one of our other furry pets helps alot too. We have our 10 year old dog, Samantha & our new 1 year old cat, Shadow. I know that it's not the same as having him here but it helps me. Plus, I have been looking at photos of him when he was a kitten & remembering all of the things he did in his younger days.

Coming here talking to all of you helps too. I have 1 real life friend that is compassionate to my loss but my other acquaintances just don't seem to care. I thought that they were friends but have realized they are just acquaintances. I have distanced myself from them. 

My family understands because they have been there many times. I am just taking each day, one day at a time and say my prayers to God. I found a song called Blessings by Laura Song that is helping with my grief. In it she says that Earth is not our permanent home. It is truly a beautiful song.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen

So sorry for you!


----------



## soccergrl76

Arianwen said:


> So sorry for you!


Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

Oh no! I am so, so sorry.  I was so hoping that he would get better. You did so much for him, and you were so sensitive to his pain that I'm sure he is grateful. You were willing to bring yourself so much pain in order to end his.


----------



## soccergrl76

spirite said:


> Oh no! I am so, so sorry.  I was so hoping that he would get better. You did so much for him, and you were so sensitive to his pain that I'm sure he is grateful. You were willing to bring yourself so much pain in order to end his.


Thanks Spirite. The vet said that we could have tried double doses of steroids but we would be in the vet almost daily. We didn't want to put him through that. As much as my heart is broken, I know that we made the right decision. We have all of our fond memories of him. 

I was just thinking, the other day, when I would lay on the floor, KC would come over to me & start pawing at my scrunchie that was in my hair until he got it out. It made me smile.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my5kitties

Aww... I'm so sorry for your loss. KC sounds like he was a wonderful kitty. Do you have any pictures of him posted anywhere on CF?


----------



## soccergrl76

my4kitties said:


> Aww... I'm so sorry for your loss. KC sounds like he was a wonderful kitty. Do you have any pictures of him posted anywhere on CF?


I think I have one in meet my kitty but I can post some here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76

A few pictures of my beloved KC. RIP 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my5kitties

Oh, he was so handsome! Heaven has gained another beautiful angel. :luv:luv


----------

